# Updating Swype?



## ChaosX (Jun 7, 2011)

I have tried numerous times/methods to update Swype, on my phone. No luck... I uninstalled both Swype and the Swype Installer, using Titanium Backup. Then tried to install fresh, but it keeps failing to install. I am running Shuji 2.0. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thanks....


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

1. Change your default input method to anything other than Swype.
2. Using Root Explorer, mount file system as R/W
3. Delete (or move & rename) \system\app\swype.apk
4. Delete (or move & rename) \data\dalvik-cache\[email protected]@[email protected]
5. Delete (or move & rename) \system\lib\libSwypeCore.so
6. Reboot
7. Download and Run the latest Swype Beta installer

If for some reason you are averse to navigating through root explorer to hunt the aforementioned files down, you can also just run a search for "swype" in Root Explorer and then delete the files from the search results.

If you already uninstalled swype with TBU don't worry about reinstalling it. There is a chance it may have already removed one or more of those files mentioned, so if that's the case, just delete the ones that are still there and proceed.

DON'T SKIP ANY STEPS OR YOU MIGHT SCREW YOUR PHONE UP

DON'T SKIP ANY STEP.


----------



## BuRNiN_BoNeS (Aug 22, 2011)

@kwest12 so, don't skip steps? lol sorry


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Or just use Titanium backup with root; simply uninstall swype and the installer if you have that on there;
reboot and use the installer to install; works everytime for me.


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

"BuRNiN_BoNeS said:


> @kwest12 so, don't skip steps? lol sorry


Whoops, I actually meant skip all the steps! ......Lol



"JWellington said:


> Or just use Titanium backup with root; simply uninstall swype and the installer if you have that on there;
> reboot and use the installer to install; works everytime for me.


I've had the TBU method fail before. That's why I know about the one I posted. Not sure why it doesn't work all the time with TBU....


----------



## BuRNiN_BoNeS (Aug 22, 2011)

worked well for me! thanks!


----------



## ChaosX (Jun 7, 2011)

JWellington said:


> Or just use Titanium backup with root; simply uninstall swype and the installer if you have that on there;
> reboot and use the installer to install; works everytime for me.


Worked perfectly. I was skipping the "reboot" step. Thanks!!


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm glad it worked for both of you. Swype ftw!


----------

